# Butch Goodwin- Northern Flight website



## weathered (Mar 17, 2011)

Anyone know what happened to the Butch Goodwin/Northern Flight website? It had some really great training articles that I now wish I had saved/printed. I was actually looking one up to send to a friend. I had the link saved and it shows that the website no longer exists. I googled him and the "kennel" also, and can't find a new site.


----------



## Pam Spears (Feb 25, 2010)

I don't know, but he's been retired for years. Maybe he's just "out of business." They're not free, after all. But it's a shame to lose all that great information.


----------



## RockyDog (Nov 18, 2008)

With a little effort you might be able to find the articles by using the Wayback Machine (aka Internet Archive). https://archive.org/web/ 
You'll probably have to try several dates to find one that has the article you want saved.


----------



## KwickLabs (Jan 3, 2003)

By having a subscription to the Retriever Journal it possible to "retrieve" his articles (or the dates) by accessing the archives.


----------



## weathered (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks. I don't recall the date or name if the article. It was about improving creeping by teaching the dog to back up while marks are going down. If anyone know the name or date, I'd appreciate the info. 
I also loved the article about how to travel when picking up a new pup. I had put a link to that one on my puppy page.


----------



## KwickLabs (Jan 3, 2003)

The following link is to "The Retriever Journal" article search. 

http://www.retrieverjournal.com/articleindex/?noredirect=true&noredirect=true

Click on authors and scroll down to Goodwin's list of articles - title, subject and issue (date).


----------



## KwickLabs (Jan 3, 2003)

Using the "crawler" link cited, here is a link back in time to my Website showing the "page" with Butch Goodwin's articles. This will provide a quick identification/location of the articles in The Retriever Journal archives. However, going to Goodwin's webpage (from KwickLabs page) appears to be complicated by the fact that Goodwin's original domain has been taken over by a different "entity". 

https://web.archive.org/web/20131008042055/http://www.northernflight.com/articles.htm


*up date:*

Playing with the crawler chronology bar graph, you can push back (to the left) toward past dates and the complete pages of Goodwin's Website are THERE!









for example:

https://web.archive.org/web/20101126014754/http://northernflight.com/defusingaggression.htm

and:

https://web.archive.org/web/20131023114030/http://www.northernflight.com/newpuppy.htm


----------



## Dave Farrar (Mar 16, 2012)

KwickLabs said:


> Using the "crawler" link cited, here is a link back in time to my Website showing the "page" with Butch Goodwin's articles. This will provide a quick identification/location of the articles in The Retriever Journal archives. However, going to Goodwin's webpage (from KwickLabs page) appears to be complicated by the fact that Goodwin's original domain has been taken over by a different "entity".
> 
> https://web.archive.org/web/20131008042055/http://www.northernflight.com/articles.htm
> 
> ...


Click on one of those links, then at the bottom there is a link to the articles. Click that link and you will see all of them.
Save that page to your favorites and the Wayback Machine should always have them.


----------



## Kona dawg (Nov 16, 2012)

I bought a dog from Butch years ago and loved reading everything he wrote also.


----------



## miketuggle (Aug 21, 2014)

Regarding _"Save that page to your favorites and the Wayback Machine should always have them."_ ... Yes, it may but it may not. 

Since you are saving the articles for your own "fair use," I would block copy the article that you want to save, paste the text and any diagrams into MS Word and save your new file as your own local copy. 

Mike


----------



## caryalsobrook (Mar 22, 2010)

His book was one of the 1st that I bought. Over 400 pages of detail. Called him once for some advise and he was as nice as could be. I still refer to it at times. For me right along side of my Lardy, Graham and DL Walters.


----------



## weathered (Mar 17, 2011)

KwickLabs said:


> Using the "crawler" link cited, here is a link back in time to my Website showing the "page" with Butch Goodwin's articles. This will provide a quick identification/location of the articles in The Retriever Journal archives. However, going to Goodwin's webpage (from KwickLabs page) appears to be complicated by the fact that Goodwin's original domain has been taken over by a different "entity".
> 
> https://web.archive.org/web/20131008042055/http://www.northernflight.com/articles.htm
> 
> ...


Thank You! I was about to sit down and try out the archive sites. All the links a the bottom of the page work and I can see every article. This is great!


----------



## Im_with_Brandy (Apr 22, 2010)

*You are in luck*



weathered said:


> Anyone know what happened to the Butch Goodwin/Northern Flight website? It had some really great training articles that I now wish I had saved/printed. I was actually looking one up to send to a friend. I had the link saved and it shows that the website no longer exists. I googled him and the "kennel" also, and can't find a new site.


Sorry I did not see this post. I talked to Butch a few years ago and he informed me that he was retired and that the site would be taken down at some point. I downloaded all of his PDFs before the site closed. Here you go!

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B7BymSWt3Df4OG9GZ3pHQTl3eUE


----------



## billblack (Sep 17, 2010)

Im_with_Brandy said:


> Sorry I did not see this post. I talked to Butch a few years ago and he informed me that he was retired and that the site would be taken down at some point. I downloaded all of his PDFs before the site closed. Here you go!
> /QUOTE]
> 
> While it is quite belated....thanks for posting the link to your Google Drive folder with all of Butch's articles. Saved me a lot of time and effort.


----------



## 10generation (Jun 25, 2020)

What did you all think of his book "Retrievers...From the inside, out". I had bought it years ago and just pulled it down from the shelves as I'm getting a new pup. Better or worse than some of the other retriever training programs out there? Thanks


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

10generation said:


> What did you all think of his book "Retrievers...From the inside, out". I had bought it years ago and just pulled it down from the shelves as I'm getting a new pup. Better or worse than some of the other retriever training programs out there? Thanks


I thought it would have benefited from professional editing and that the order of his progression made training more difficult than it need be - but I feel the same about most all popular programs.

Would think, however, that the more pertinent question would be "How did it work for you with the last pup?"


----------

